# Who is the idiot who thought of Viennese tables



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Just when you think everything is under control the catering manager manages to manage another bad idea. Now he wants Viennese tables to offer guests. Keep in mind we offer all the same stuff that would be what on a regular table now anyway except we call them pastry trays.

Not that I don't mind them but I do not want to do the cheezy version of a pastry table. I told him I do not want to call it a Viennese table unless we are actually making pastries from Vienna, the look I got was priceless.

What is the origin of the legendary Viennese table anyway??
Can anyone think of a better name?

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

We did it in New York in th 60s. Great money maker and leaves a great look and taste
for the guest. Your next step will be rolling dessert carts. Which is a vienesse divided
into 4 carts and served to the tables.:bounce:


----------

